# Canned Cat Food Question - LONG POST



## ANagy3 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm new here and have a question for the group about canned cat food. I'm hoping to get some discussion going.

I was feeding Nellie (my CRF kitty) canned Wellness morning and evening. She gets no other food - canned only. I noticed she was developing soft stools. So I looked at the ingredients of the Wellness and discovered that it had carrageenan in it. I looked up carrageenan and found out that it was linked to intestinal distress in humans and animals. So, I went in search of a new food for her, even though she was eating the Wellness so well. I started with Susan's Petsumer report on www.truthaboutpetfood.com. I looked for a food that didn't have any red flag ingredients in it and attempted to find it locally. Luckily, I have a very good pet food store not far from my house and they carry all kinds of pet food. I was able to find three cat food brands in her Petsumer report that didn't have any red flag ingredients. I went in search of those. One I found at my local pet food store, one I had to order online and one I couldn't get locally or online. I gave the two brands I did get to Nellie and she wouldn't eat them. Back to square one. I looked some more and found Weruva chicken flavors don't contain carrageenan (their fish flavors do) so I started feeding Nellie that. She continued to have soft stools. She wasn't crazy about the Weruva (she like pate style foods that I can blend with a little water in the blender and she can lap up with her tongue). So I added Tiki Cat to her buffet. She LOVES the Tiki Cat (you have to be careful because there are a couple of flavors that aren't grain free and contain carrageenan). So I started feeding her both Weruva and Tiki Cat. She stopped liking the Weruva so I started feeding her Tiki Cat exclusively. But I got worried because most of the Tiki Cat flavors are fishy flavors and I'm not sure how good that is for her. So, I went back out in search of a food that was grain free and didn't have carrageenan. I found Spot's Stew. She likes the chicken and turkey flavors of those. I blend them in the blender with a little water. So, she gets Tiki Cat in the morning and Spot's Stew at night. She is eating really well these two brands. However, they are not as calorie dense as the Wellness was so I'm afraid she'll lose weight. I guess I just have to wait for her 3 month check up to see if she's lost any weight. She doesn't feel like she's lost any weight.

So, after all that backstory, here is my question. I would like your opinion on my choice of diet for her. With this food combination, she doesn't have any more soft stools and she's eating really well. Is the Tiki Cat good for daily feeding, or should this only be given as a treat? She's eating it and won't eat the Spot's Stew on her own - I have to hold the bowl for her (silly cat) so I can't feed her the Spot's Stew in the morning because I'm not around (leave for work). Any other food suggestions for me? Anything I'm missing?

Andrea & Nellie


----------



## Gummers (Mar 8, 2012)

If it seems to be working, then I would continue to feed as is. Good for you for taking the initiative and doing the research! 


(Also, FYI: _degraded_ carrageenan is linked to intestinal issues. Degraded carrageenan is also *not* used in human or pet food, only for industrial non-food purposes. Food grade carrageenan is not extracted by harsh solvents (only degraded carrageenan is); it is usually extracted by boiling seaweed. Carrageenan is generally recognized as safe for food by the FDA. I do not consider it a red flag ingredient, but truthaboutpetfood seems to consider anything with a long name to be dangerous. :roll: )


----------

